# FreeBSD 12.2 dont start on Banana (Lamobo) R1



## DesmondK (Nov 17, 2020)

In serial I see:

```
U-Boot SPL 2018.11 (Jul 29 2020 - 03:05:32 +0000)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2018.11 (Jul 29 2020 - 03:05:32 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
Model: Lamobo R1
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
MMC:   SUNXI SD/MMC: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
SCSI:  SATA link 0 timeout.
AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
flags: ncq stag pm led clo only pmp pio slum part ccc apst 

Net:   eth0: ethernet@1c50000
starting USB...
USB0:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB1:   USB OHCI 1.0
USB2:   USB EHCI 1.00
scanning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus 2 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
       scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  0 
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
37821 bytes read in 4 ms (9 MiB/s)
Found EFI removable media binary efi/boot/bootarm.efi
Scanning disks on scsi...
Disk scsi0 not ready
Scanning disks on usb...
Disk usb0 not ready
Disk usb1 not ready
Disk usb2 not ready
Disk usb3 not ready
Scanning disks on mmc...
MMC Device 1 not found
MMC Device 2 not found
MMC Device 3 not found
Found 3 disks
622632 bytes read in 37 ms (16 MiB/s)
## Starting EFI application at 42000000 ...
Consoles: EFI console  
    Reading loader env vars from /efi/freebsd/loader.env
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
FreeBSD/arm EFI loader, Revision 1.1

   Command line arguments: l
   EFI version: 2.70
   EFI Firmware: Das U-Boot (rev 8216.4352)
   Console: efi (0)
   Load Path: /\efi\boot\bootarm.efi
   Load Device: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x81f,0x18fa8)
Trying ESP: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x81f,0x18fa8)
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
Trying: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(2,0x01,0,0x197c7,0x5e6821)
Setting currdev to disk0p2:
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/device.hints
Loading /boot/loader.conf
Loading /boot/loader.conf.local
Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x8b757c data=0xa4d90 data=0x0+0x1f4000 syms=[0x4+0xa42d0+0x4+0x106515]
Loading configured modules...
can't find '/boot/entropy'
/boot/kernel/umodem.ko text=0x1520 text=0xf10 data=0x234+0x4 syms=[0x4+0xe70+0x4+0xa74]
loading required module 'ucom'
/boot/kernel/ucom.ko text=0x1714 text=0x2c6c data=0x3c4+0x838 syms=[0x4+0x13e0+0x4+0xbac]
can't find '/etc/hostid'

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...               
Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x47ef2000.
Kernel entry at 0x74000180...
Kernel args: (null)
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2020 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC arm
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1 ([email]git@github.com[/email]:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.1-0-gef32c611aa2)
VT: init without driver.
CPU: ARM Cortex-A7 r0p4 (ECO: 0x00000000)
CPU Features: 
  Multiprocessing, Thumb2, Security, Virtualization, Generic Timer, VMSAv7,
  PXN, LPAE, Coherent Walk
Optional instructions: 
  SDIV/UDIV, UMULL, SMULL, SIMD(ext)
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:2 
Cache level 1:
 32KB/64B 4-way data cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
 32KB/32B 2-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
 256KB/64B 8-way unified cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 1072963584 (1023 MB)
avail memory = 1034092544 (986 MB)
No PSCI/SMCCC call function found
```
And system don't start.
Is there way to get it started?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2020)

Support seems to be a bit dodgy. Don't know what the current status is. 





__





						arm/Allwinner - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org
				







__





						arm/Allwinner/A20 - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org


----------

